# Interesting idea!!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just saw this on Runner's World today. Interesting read! Maybe even a retirement plan for some of us later on!?

http://www.runnersworld.com/runners-stories/running-dogs

Happy reading!

AT


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

RoadRunner... 


Future may hold even more in store ...just think and do it.. 8) 

http://www.ted.com/talks/miguel_nic...rols_a_robot_with_its_thoughts_no_really.html


Implications are numerous... some may be even scary


----------

